# New from Seattle, WA!



## Doose (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello all! My name is Lauren. I'm 21 and from the Seattle area. I have had an affinity for WWII aircraft since I was a little girl. My first memory in life was when I was three years old, sitting on my pa’s lap in the co-pilot’s seat of the B24, All American. I regularly visit the Museum of Flight in Seattle, as well as the Heritage Collection at Paine Field in Everett. I draw aircraft, build models, have a tattoo of a B24, am taking flight lessons.. I could go on and on! I just LOVE WWII planes and flight, and I am so excited that there is a whole community of people out there who share the same passion in life that I do. Hope to get the opportunity to talk to you all in the future. 


Respectfully,
Lauren


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lauren. Glad to have you here so pick a couple threads and join in the discussions.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the family Lauren!


----------



## imalko (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome Lauren. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to have you on board Lauren. I need to make it out to Paine field one day to see that excellent collection.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome Lauren, jump right in, don't be shy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to our dysfunctional family. 

As someone who loves tattoos and has 6 of my own, I would love to see a pic of your B-24 tattoo.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2011)

I for one function very well outside the custodial care facility, I'm on a day pass right now! Until they find me anyway


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2011)

welcome aboard Lauren!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 14, 2011)

I put the fun in dysfunctional! 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Lauren, and welcome form England.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Lauren.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard! My wife and I are going to be up in the Portland area later on this year, and are thinking about visiting several of the air museums up in that area. We're DEFINITELY going to hit the Evergreen Air Museum (Evergreen Aviation Space Museum Homepage - Evergreen Aviation Space Museum) again. If you haven't, you've gotta get down that way!

I miss living up in that area (lived an hour north of Seattle, in Mount Vernon, for about a year).

B-17....I thought you put the "funk" in "dysfunctional".


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 14, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> I put the fun in dysfunctional!
> 
> Welcome to the forums!



Easy Studley.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Matt. I wanted to but didn't have the heart.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 14, 2011)

Do we need to run the teenage brain pic again?


----------



## woody (Feb 14, 2011)

welcome aboard.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 15, 2011)

G'day Lauren, a warm welcome from Oz and to this funky family and don't worry, we've all been certified.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 15, 2011)

Another G'day from Down Unda, but this one is from a displaced California native. And I know you must have webbed feet. This is the best place for folks like us. You will not find a group that shows such support and encouragement. You won't be Forced to excede your limits, you will do it willingly. I am proof! Welcome. Bill


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, sounds like you're going to have alot of fun here...there's tons of stuff to see and do...

By the way, I'm not one of the 5 mean people on that sign...really...


----------



## magnu (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Trebor (Feb 15, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to you input. 8)


Wheels


----------



## mikewint (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, shoot, me neither Grau


----------



## P40NUT (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gwaredd Thomas (Aug 28, 2018)

Doose said:


> Hello all! My name is Lauren. I'm 21 and from the Seattle area. I have had an affinity for WWII aircraft since I was a little girl. My first memory in life was when I was three years old, sitting on my pa’s lap in the co-pilot’s seat of the B24, All American. I regularly visit the Museum of Flight in Seattle, as well as the Heritage Collection at Paine Field in Everett. I draw aircraft, build models, have a tattoo of a B24, am taking flight lessons.. I could go on and on! I just LOVE WWII planes and flight, and I am so excited that there is a whole community of people out there who share the same passion in life that I do. Hope to get the opportunity to talk to you all in the future.
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> Lauren



Hi Lauren,

And welcome! It's really good to see young ladies interested in the craft of model building; it's too bad there aren't more. Enjoy your stay! Cheers from Wales!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 28, 2018)

Gwaredd Thomas said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> And welcome! It's really good to see young ladies interested in the craft of model building; it's too bad there aren't more. Enjoy your stay! Cheers from Wales!!



You are replying to a post from February 2011, and she has not logged into the board since July 2011...


----------



## Gwaredd Thomas (Aug 28, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You are replying to a post from February 2011, and she has not logged into the board since July 2011...



Heh, well 'ain't' that just a kick in the slats. Evidently, here modeling career didn't last but a fortnight.


----------



## PWR4360-59B (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow, too bad she didn't keep posting here. When I saw this thread, what came to mind is how young women nowadays seem to have more drive and interest in things than the young men do.


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 16, 2018)

Doose said:


> Hello all! My name is Lauren. I'm 21 and from the Seattle area. I have had an affinity for WWII aircraft since I was a little girl.


Welcome aboard! This forum is filled with experts on most all aspects of WWII aviation, as well as other aviation eras from early flight to modern day. 

In addition to the field of aviation, this forum is well versed in various other matters such as bacon (seems to be the most agreed upon subject actually), other types of cured and salted meats, including sausages, as well as various types of cheese, and lastly, chocolate.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 16, 2018)

Well a hardy welcome to another Pacific Northwestern! I stuck in Houston but Oregon's my home state and have spent my share of time up in neck of the rain forest! It's good to see new interest from those younger in this historic era and in modeling.




View attachment 509822


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2018)

_*AHEM!!*_ Doose hasn't been to the forum for over 7....7 years....over!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2018)

You all realize this thread is from 2011. She has not been active since 2011...


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 16, 2018)

Do now, Ha Ha

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2018)

Must be the sister to Roadkill02. Er, I mean Roadking01?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2018)

Don't get me started Larry, I've killed before. Well.....not so much killed but the victim got a really good snubbing


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Don't get me started Larry, I've killed before. Well.....not so much killed but the victim got a really good snubbing


Perhaps we could let this thread die a peaceful death.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2018)

That would require being a grown-up, something I am sadly lacking

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Don't get me started Larry, I've killed before. Well.....not so much killed but the victim got a *really good snubbing*



Is that better or worse than a strongly worded letter to the _Times?

_


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> That would require being a grown-up, something I am sadly lacking


That makes two of us. A kid in an old fart's body.


----------

